# Bow Rattler 2016 Mathews,Hoyt ,Bowtech , PSE and Prime



## The Rattler (Apr 28, 2007)

For 2016 we will continue to offer our complete line of Bow Rattler string suppressors and also our new Double strike for those looking for something different. Alot of the newer bows are coming with the carbon rod suppressors with a bumper on the end but for those looking for a more solid look we have it. Not only do we continue to supply the archery community with products for there new bows but alot of older bows out there are also benefiting from our product. If you have a bow and are not sure if our product will fit , please give us a call as we will help set you up or advise you on what product will be best work for you.


----------



## mazdamitch333 (Nov 8, 2009)

Awesome product! I've had mine on my Bowtech Tribute for years. It has seen years as well as miles of hiking abuse in Colorado and probably one of the only things left of my bow that looks as good new as well as benefited my bow which wasn't fitted with one from the factory.


----------



## The Rattler (Apr 28, 2007)

To all the Bow Ratttler followers over the years we just want to say thank you for sticking with us and to all of those that have never tried or seen our products pull that carbon rod suppressor off your bow and give our Bow Rattler a shot you will not be disappointed with the result.


----------



## The Rattler (Apr 28, 2007)

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Bowrattler.com<<<<<<<<<<<<<


----------



## GaBear (Jun 17, 2002)

Simply Love my Double Strike


----------



## The Rattler (Apr 28, 2007)

*Bow Rattler String Stop For Hoyts*

These are just some of the Bow Rattlers for the many different Hoyt Bows that we have set up. These have been one of our biggest aftermarket products ever since Hoyt started using the carbon rod set up.


----------



## The Rattler (Apr 28, 2007)

>>>>>>>>>>>>>Bowrattler.com<<<<<<<<<<<<<<


----------



## The Rattler (Apr 28, 2007)

*Bow Rattler for Prime Rival LD*

This Prime Rival LD takes on a whole new look with the Bow Rattler string suppressor. This unit fits perfect on these bows and gives you almost an inch and a half of adjustment . They come in many colors but black seems to match up well with just about any bow.


----------



## GaBear (Jun 17, 2002)

}}}}}}} www.BowRattler.com {{{{{{{


----------



## The Rattler (Apr 28, 2007)

Sorry Guys but unless it comes out of the big guys R&D department they will never add the Bow Rattler to there line . It is called pride and sometimes even thou you know you have something that would make a product so much better it will just never happen and is just unfortunate as we get calls all the time wondering why.


----------



## The Rattler (Apr 28, 2007)

*Bow Rattlers for some of the older Mathews Bows*

These are mounted on the Mathews DXT ,Helium and Drenalin to help quiet the bow down and give them a more solid look.


----------



## Bad-_-Tom (May 30, 2015)

What makes the rattler better than a stock stopped? It seems like a pretty basic part of a bow?


----------



## GaBear (Jun 17, 2002)

)))))))))))) www.BowRattler.com ((((((((((((


----------



## The Rattler (Apr 28, 2007)

>>>>>>>>>>Bowrattler.com<<<<<<<<<<<<


----------



## GaBear (Jun 17, 2002)

}}}}}}}}}}}}}}} www.BowRattler.com {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{


----------



## GaBear (Jun 17, 2002)

Bad-_-Tom said:


> What makes the rattler better than a stock stopped? It seems like a pretty basic part of a bow?


The Rattler is made of Aircraft quality Aluminum and just seems to look and do a better job (IMO) of silencing the string. I have Rattlers on all my bows and would not have a bow without one on it.


----------



## The Rattler (Apr 28, 2007)

>>>>>>>>>>>>>Bowrattler.com<<<<<<<<<<<<<


----------



## Stickthrower (Feb 15, 2015)

GaBear said:


> The Rattler is made of Aircraft quality Aluminum and just seems to look and do a better job (IMO) of silencing the string. I have Rattlers on all my bows and would not have a bow without one on it.


Without a noise or vibration test to show how it is better (something other than an opinion) it is really just geared for bows that do not have these string stops from the OEM. I mean why would someone take off the OEM string stop just to put on another string stop that does the exact same thing. The aluminum piece is not significant as it's not a part of the bow that flexes. The rubber stopper, is it made from another material type the OEM doesn't provide? Not trying to bash here, just curious because your statement says it's better than OEM.


----------



## GaBear (Jun 17, 2002)

I do not have the type of equipment that you speak of to do independent testing of every type of string silencer on the market. I can only go off of my personal experience which I have already stated. To me it is better to be able to tune a bow when you can adjust the string stop. Some may 'll ike thiers so that the stopper is right next to the string. Some may like thiers just off the string slightly. That is one of the advantages of the Bow Rattler is that you can adjust them to your personal preference.


----------



## The Rattler (Apr 28, 2007)

>>>>>>>>>Bowrattler.com<<<<<<<<<<<


----------



## GaBear (Jun 17, 2002)

>>>>>>>>>>>>> www.BowRattler.com <<<<<<<<<<<<<


----------



## GaBear (Jun 17, 2002)

>>>>>>>>>>>>>> www.BowRattler.com <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<


----------



## The Rattler (Apr 28, 2007)

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Bowrattler.com>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## GaBear (Jun 17, 2002)

www.BowRattler.com


----------



## GaBear (Jun 17, 2002)

Happy Independence Day.

www.BowRattler.com


----------



## The Rattler (Apr 28, 2007)

>>>>>>>>>>>>Bowrattler.com<<<<<<<<<<<<<


----------



## GaBear (Jun 17, 2002)

^^^^^^^^^^^ www.BowRattler.com ^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## The Rattler (Apr 28, 2007)

*Bow Rattler For Prime Rize A Perfect Fit*

The Bow Rattler for the Prime line of bows adds a whole new look to this great shooting bow. This is just not a carbon rod that most of the bow manufacturers are using to save a few bucks . Our product is proven and will continue to supply those looking for the top of the line in string suppression technology.


----------



## The Rattler (Apr 28, 2007)

>>>>>>>>>Bowrattler.com<<<<<<<<<<<


----------



## GaBear (Jun 17, 2002)

)))))))))))))))) www.BowRattler.com (((((((((((((((((


----------



## GaBear (Jun 17, 2002)

}}}}}}}}}}} www.BowRattler.com {{{{{{{{{{{{{


----------



## GaBear (Jun 17, 2002)

)))))))))))))) www.BowRattler.com (((((((((((((((((((


----------



## The Rattler (Apr 28, 2007)

>>>>>>>>>>>>>Bowrattler.com<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<


----------



## The Rattler (Apr 28, 2007)

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Bowrattler.com<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<


----------



## The Rattler (Apr 28, 2007)

>>>>>>>>>>>>>> www.bowrattler.com <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<


----------



## The Rattler (Apr 28, 2007)

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> www.bowrattler.com <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<


----------



## The Rattler (Apr 28, 2007)

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>www.bowrattler.com <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<


----------



## GaBear (Jun 17, 2002)

)))))))))))))))))))) www.Bowrattler.com (((((((((((((((((((((((_


----------



## GaBear (Jun 17, 2002)

}}}}}}}}}} www.BowRattler.com {{{{{{{{{{{


----------



## demotts 808 (Dec 10, 2012)

}}}}}}}}}} www.BowRattler.com {{{{{{{{{{{


----------



## GaBear (Jun 17, 2002)

)))))))))) www.BowRattler.com ((((((((((((


----------



## GaBear (Jun 17, 2002)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

}}}}}}}}}}}}}} www.BowRattler.com {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{


----------



## ltben (Nov 28, 2016)

Nice product


----------



## GaBear (Jun 17, 2002)

)))))))))))))) www.BowRattler.com (((((((((((((((((


----------



## GaBear (Jun 17, 2002)

Happy New Year BowRattler!!!!!!!!

Www.BowRattler.com


----------



## GaBear (Jun 17, 2002)

Looking forward to seeing what comes out for 2017.................... www.BowRattler.com


----------



## GaBear (Jun 17, 2002)

www.BowRattler.com


----------



## GaBear (Jun 17, 2002)

www.BowRattler.com


----------



## The Rattler (Apr 28, 2007)

www.Bowrattler.com


----------



## The Rattler (Apr 28, 2007)

>>>>>>>>> www.Bowrattler.com <<<<<<<<<<<<<<


----------



## The Rattler (Apr 28, 2007)

www.Bowrattler.com


----------



## spalding756 (Jan 17, 2013)

any pictures on a halon. I'm looking at the titanium one. and is the bow jax removable


----------



## GaBear (Jun 17, 2002)

)))))))))))) www.BowRattler.com ((((((((((((((


----------



## GaBear (Jun 17, 2002)

www.BowRattler.com


----------



## GaBear (Jun 17, 2002)

}}}}}}}}}} www.BowRattler.com {{{{{{{{{{


----------



## dnsloan5 (Jan 22, 2016)

Bow rattlers for Obsession bows?


----------



## GaBear (Jun 17, 2002)

www.BowRattler.com


----------



## The Rattler (Apr 28, 2007)

www.BowRattler.com


----------



## GaBear (Jun 17, 2002)

)})})})})})} www.BowRattler.com {({({({({({({({(


----------



## GaBear (Jun 17, 2002)

)))))))))))) www.BowRattler.com (((((((((((((


----------



## The Rattler (Apr 28, 2007)

www.Bowrattler.com


----------



## GaBear (Jun 17, 2002)

}}}}}}}}}}}} www.BowRattler.com {{{{{{{{{{{{{{


----------



## camo711 (May 23, 2010)

Put one on my BT Prodigy today and a world of difference over the carbon rod!


----------



## The Rattler (Apr 28, 2007)

>>>>>>> www.bowrattler.com <<<<<<<<<


----------



## ParkerBow (Dec 4, 2006)

New double bow rattler coming for my new Athens. Thanks again Kirk, this will be my first time using a double


----------



## GaBear (Jun 17, 2002)

ParkerBow said:


> New double bow rattler coming for my new Athens. Thanks again Kirk, this will be my first time using a double










I Love My Double Strike.


----------



## GaBear (Jun 17, 2002)

))))))))))))))) www.bowrattler.com ((((((((((((((((((((


----------



## The Rattler (Apr 28, 2007)

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> www.BowRattler.com <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<


----------



## GaBear (Jun 17, 2002)

}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}} www.BowRattler.com {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{


----------



## The Rattler (Apr 28, 2007)

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> www.Bowrattler.com <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<


----------



## GaBear (Jun 17, 2002)

Good Morning Bow Rattler Nation

Its Gonna be a Nize Day to get out and sling some arrows.

www.BowRattler.com

Be Sure to give them a look


----------



## GaBear (Jun 17, 2002)

{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{ www.BowRattler.com }}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## OneSpeedGo (Aug 27, 2015)

I really wish manufacturers would post some evidence that their product is effective. This shouldn't be hard, there's literally apps you can use on your phone (low evidence) as well as professional instruments to determine the decibels of a noise.

http://www.wikihow.com/Measure-Decibels

I feel like this should be common sense when it comes to marketing, and if your product is effective, then it would only help support your claim regarding the effectiveness of your item.

$120 for a cheap one from home depot https://www.homedepot.ca/en/home/p....-m9k6xvHEiZXGO9ABYX7Bpml-60zrEwgaAiN8EALw_wcB


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

I just replaced the stock string suppressor on my 2016 Elite Synergy with a Bow Rattler 2 weeks ago. Night and day difference. The Bow Rattler made the bow whisper quiet. And I did not need an "App"!


----------



## OneSpeedGo (Aug 27, 2015)

westksbowhunter said:


> I just replaced the stock string suppressor on my 2016 Elite Synergy with a Bow Rattler 2 weeks ago. Night and day difference. The Bow Rattler made the bow whisper quiet. And I did not need an "App"!


That's nice and I'm glad you enjoy the product, but it's still anecdotal evidence. Sound can be quantified, and not doing that for a product which a company claims to reduce noise is lazy.

If you had a product that you believed in and knew to be effective, what reason would you have for not producing an evidence-based claim that it works?


----------



## Bwk65 (Jul 28, 2017)

Great looking setup


----------



## GaBear (Jun 17, 2002)

www.BowRattler.com


----------



## GaBear (Jun 17, 2002)

((((((((((((( www.BowRattler.com ))))))))))))))))


----------



## Rob6797 (Aug 10, 2017)

Agree.. Great product.


----------



## ParkerBow (Dec 4, 2006)

Not the greatest photo but I had to get something to show my support for Kirk and the group at bow rattler. Everytime I purchase a new bow I call 2 people. Mike Carter and Kirk to get me a new bow rattler for it. This time I went dual on the new Athens


----------



## GaBear (Jun 17, 2002)

Good Morning Bow Rattler Nation.


----------



## GaBear (Jun 17, 2002)

{{{{{{{{{{{{ www.BowRattler.com }}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## GaBear (Jun 17, 2002)

Good Morning Bow Rattler Crew........


----------



## GaBear (Jun 17, 2002)

}}}}}}}}}} www.BowRattler.com {{{{{{{{{{


----------



## GaBear (Jun 17, 2002)

Great String Suppressor
www.BowRattler.com


----------



## GaBear (Jun 17, 2002)

Happy New Year!!!!!!!!!


{{{{{{{{{{{{{ www.BowRattler.com }}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## GaBear (Jun 17, 2002)

3D Season is in full swing.

{{{{{{{{{{{ www.BowRattler.com }}}}}}}}}}


----------



## GaBear (Jun 17, 2002)

Kirk produces some great products. I have Rattlers on all my Bows and would not have one without one on it.

{{{{{{{{{{{ www.BowRattler.com }}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## GaBear (Jun 17, 2002)

{{{{{{{{{{ www.BowRattler.com }}}}}}}}}}


----------



## GaBear (Jun 17, 2002)

(((((((((( www.BowRattler.com ))))))))))


----------

